

Poll: 25% would trade rights for security, down from 47% - NonEUCitizen
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2011-09-01/Poll-25-would-trade-rights-for-security-down-from-47/50222000/1

======
StrawberryFrog
Buyer's remorse.

------
jcmhn
They didn't realize that expanding the powers of the presidency and eroding
the checks and balances built into the constitution would apply to the "other
party" too.

------
drivebyacct2
And what are we supposed to do with the 22% that didn't listen when we warned
them years ago?

~~~
masterzora
Take away their right to vote? It's for their own good!

More seriously, though, I'd love to talk to anybody who's changed their mind
on this front, one way or the other. If you actually believe that giving up
your own rights is a good price to maybe protect against rare events, what can
make you change your mind? Related question: how many people changed their
mind because they used to think "I have nothing to hide; I'm not doing
anything wrong" and are now considered to be "doing something wrong"?

~~~
yuhong
I think the TSA full body scanner/pat-down fiasco helped a lot.

~~~
protomyth
Yeah, the blatant abuse tends to put a focus on events. The problem is elected
reps not getting the pat down and certain executives who have private jets
keep thinking rights are not as important as safety.

